

Looking to buy domains - what do you have? - marcomassaro

Looking to buy domains that in some way can relate to a &quot;project&quot; organizing web app.<p>Post what you have available.
======
leishulang
I have embodier.com that sounds like it could be the one that you can use.

~~~
marcomassaro
Thanks for sharing but that one doesn't interest me.

------
stevewillows
I have wemakeone.com with both @wemakeone and @wmo twitter ids.

~~~
marcomassaro
thanks for replying but doesn't interest me

~~~
stevewillows
You may want to try a different approach for domain hunting.

